# Glock is 1 today!!!



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't believe that my boy is 1 today. Tomorrow it will be 1 year since I got the email from Barbara telling me that Hena did indeed have more than 4 males, she had 8, and I was definitely going to get a male. This was a few months after losing my first boy who died shortly before he turned 8. Then starting the daily obsession of checking the website to see if new pictures had been posted, wishing I could go see the puppies every day. When I did finally get to go see them they were a few weeks old. My mom told Barbara that I would probably cry a bit, I did, while holding the puppies. I fell in love with my fluffy little monster and love him more every day. (Even when I have no pillows, or I have a dog laying on my face, etc.) I don't know what I would do without this spazz who is laying on me now and looking at me with those amber eyes. Love my boy Glock! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Glock!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Glock!

:cake:


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome! Happy B-Day Glock!

Lucky... You can now breath a sigh of relief. The first year is always the hardest.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Awww, I love Glock. Happy Birthday! How about some BD pics of that handsome boy!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Glock. Yes, pictures!!
Agree with BR870 about first year relief.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Glock!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!! 

(Where are Glock's B-Day Pics?)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy First Birthdau Glock. Have fun w/ your boy and celebrate.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Glock from Ruger!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome boy, hope that you have many, many more. Hope that you get a yummy treat and a new toy. :birthday:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Glock! Many, many more!!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I am leaving work early right now and we are going to go out and play and do a photo shoot.  I will post pictures this evening!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I am leaving work early right now and we are going to go out and play and do a photo shoot.  I will post pictures this evening!!


I'm holding you to it!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Happy Bday Glock- you share your birthday with Dooney ! Hope he enjoyed his day!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy birthday glock!!!!!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Posted pictures in a new thread! I forgot to edit the pictures from today, so the color isn't the greatest.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Glock. Gotta say I absolutely love the name Glock! lol


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:birthday: happy 1st. birthday handsome boy!!!


----------

